# Did I Mess Up (Austin & Halleck)?



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

First off, I'm completely new to muzzle loaders - never really wanted anything to do with them. However, I now am the proud  owner of an Austin & Halleck 420 :16suspect. Spent a lot of time looking at the T/C's (drooling actually) but just couldn't bring myself to spend the money. Did some research on the net (apearantly did a poor job of it) and read a product review praising the A&H and, to make a long story short, found one and bought it cheap.

*Now the fun part*. It is missing the screw that attaches the barrell to the stock and I have a relatively nice looking gun that feels good in the hands that I can't shoot . I can probably find a screw or maybe even have one custom made. The question is, is it worth it or should I just take the gun back?:sad:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Try Gunbroker? A&H made some nice accurate rifles. Unfortunately, they are no longer in business.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

You may want to try calling Randy's Hunting Center in Bad Axe. (989) 269-4867. For some reason, they seem to be fond of the old A&H rifles. They may have a line on parts.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I wonder if you could take it into a hardware store and match the bolt needed...if its too long , use a grinder or metal saw and bring it into place. Then take a black or brown marker and color the head so it looks like it was never missing


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Bog Boy said:


> The question is, is it worth it or should I just take the gun back?:sad:


Not sure what you paid for it, or they'll even take it back, but if you like the gun, and reviews are pretty good, I'd say it's probably worth the price of a screw to keep the rifle.

I'd take it over to the nearest gun shop or gunsmith and see if they have a screw that'll fit. If it's a little long, they can always shorten it.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

It is a Metric M6x25mm long Socket Head Cap Screw


----------



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. I think I might be able to find a M6 screw that matches right at work. 

Going to try to contact Randy's Hunting Center as well to see if they have any extra breech plugs and/or nipples.

If I manage to locate a screw tomorrow, I'll be shooting it soon! Will post how things go.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Austin & Halleck are supposed to be good quality firearms. I would keep it!


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

The bad thing is the company is closed up and the place that had the leftover parts is gone.
I own a 420, a friend of mine owns two 420's and a 12 ga. shotgun and we are both pleased with the accuracy but they seem to shoot the best dirty.
I am currently building my own from a 98 mauser action and will be 45 cal.


----------



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

Picked up 2 screws yesterday - fell right into place. Thanks again for the help wk4036!!

Managed to shoot it a few times this afternoon and was very happy with the way the gun shoots and feels. Glad I kept it and can't wait until I can spend more quality time with it, was just too cold today.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I have an Austin & Halleck . Its an awsome shootin machine . 3 - 777 pellets , and a 300 Gr. Hornady sst . and you can drive tacks at 200yrds.

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Walldady,
3- 50gr. pellets?


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

wk4036 , Yep . 3 pellets , 50gr/each , 777 . My A&H is a heavy gun . I tried a lot of different combo's of powder , bullets , makes , styles . The gun told me to use that . I always practice with the load I intend to hunt with . Its an awsome shootin machine . It will punch you WAY less than my Rem.870 ,12ga. , slug gun will .


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Walldady,
Thank's for the reply.
I have never shot over 120 grs. of loose 777 with the 250gr and the 300 gr SST and found mine likes 100 grs of 777 with the 250gr SST.
I am tired of cleaning the blowback off my rifle so that is why I am building my own out of a centerfire action so I can lock it up and have everything go out the end of the barrel.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My buddy had one a few years back. Nice Curly Maple stock, The one thing he didn't like was it was heavy, and hard to put the primer on.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Dont think you made a mistake at all A&H are some of the best looking muzzleloaders out there.Dont get caught up in all the hype you see on the television with modern mls. If it shoots well and you like it ,enjoy it.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

WK4036 , You are right about the blow back . Thats what that rubber shield thing is for . It doesnt stop all of the fouling tho . I guess I never tried less than 3 pellets , because I have always wanted max distance , and nock down power . I always wanted to know exactly what was gonna happen , at that distance out . Need a good , steady rest , for those long shots . I got a pic in my photos of my 08 Muzzleloader buck . 130 - 140 yrds .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

ezcaller said:


> Dont think you made a mistake at all A&H are some of the best looking muzzleloaders out there.Dont get caught up in all the hype you see on the television with modern mls. If it shoots well and you like it ,enjoy it.


So far so good!! Like I mentioned, I only got to shoot it a few times, but if it continues to perform like it did I'll be golden. I have read that I can use a T/C conversion kit for spare breech plugs and nipples. As far as I know the only other thing that can get messed up would be the trigger. Hopefully won't have any spare parts issues.

The biggest problem that I have right now is that it is too darn cold to spend any quality time with my new baby!:evil:


----------

